# Pts require for new Hyatt resorts



## nolesman98 (Jul 26, 2008)

Anybody have any idea what amount of pts might be required to get into the new Hyatt Resort?


----------



## tahoeJoe (Jul 26, 2008)

nolesman98 said:


> Anybody have any idea what amount of pts might be required to get into the new Hyatt Resort?



A lot!!   

Actually it looks like the new resorts will follow the same point chart as the existing properties. So a 2 bedroom in gold season will cost 1880 points for the week. The differences may be that new resorts may not have any gold seasons or only 2 or 3 bedrooms units. So 1 bedroom silver season week may not yield  enough points to get into a new property. 

-TJ


----------



## Carmel85 (Jul 26, 2008)

nolesman98 said:


> Anybody have any idea what amount of pts might be required to get into the new Hyatt Resort?



Nolesman,

Do you even own a Hyatt yet? How many points?  We cant help you unless you give all of us some info.

You have been asking and asking great questions but I see a lot of the same answers over the past few weeks.


I would really suggest go to KAl's website he has the BEST info on HYATT anywhere.

Ye,s Tahoe Joe is 100% correct, if you buy a low points you will get NOTHING.

Hawaii only has just a few 1 bedroom units the rest are all 2 bedroom and of course it is going to be all diamond weeks and some special features only found in HAWAII but you will ONLY fine this information about HAWAII on Kal's website in 3-4 weeks.

Look at Siesta Key and Northstar or just look at Kals site.

Keep asking those great questions but please give us some info so we can help lead you in the right direction.  At 1400 points you are NOT going to beable to play at the new resort except off season and possible only midweek.

Remember if you are a owner you can call member services in Fl and they are a great source of info.

I would suggest to all current Hyatt owners and prospective hyatt owners have at least 2200+ points in your account you will thank me 3-5 years down the road.  If you want to say at the new resorts is is going to cost you more points it is that simple.


----------



## nolesman98 (Jul 26, 2008)

*Thanks for the info*

I haven't yet closed on my silver Windward Point yet.  I was trying to decide if I should buy another silver or bronze, or just tank my silver purchase and look solely at Platimun or diamond weeks, so that I would have enough points in the future to go to the new Hyatts.


----------



## Carmel85 (Jul 26, 2008)

nolesman98 said:


> I haven't yet closed on my silver Windward Point yet.  I was trying to decide if I should buy another silver or bronze, or just tank my silver purchase and look solely at Platimun or diamond weeks, so that I would have enough points in the future to go to the new Hyatts.



Nolesman,

Personally I think silver weeks are worthless because you will need 2 silver weeks to really have fun at Hyatt. Yes 2200+ points is a starting point many of us have well over 3000 to 6000+ points.  Why pay 2 MF's  at $900+- each in short term it is a great deal 5-7 years or less but long term 10-30 years it is horrible.

Keep you silver and start to use it then if you want to add more points you can always go Hyatt hunting again but at 1400 points you will NOT be staying in HAWAII for 1 week 4 days mid week yes

Try to find 2 weeks of 1880 point the costs are not bad, a friend of mine has found a 1880 for aprox $10,500 to $11,500 including all fees and extra points. I though that was a good price so he added it to his hyatts so now he has 6000+ points per year and he really only goes to Hyatt Tahoe in the summer and winter. Of course now he is set for Northstar,NYC,Hawaii and other new Hyatt locations any season and size unit.

Good Luck and Happy Hyatt Hunting.


----------



## newmom2007 (Jul 27, 2008)

I have heard that some of the new resorts (like Siesta Key) will have weeks costing 2950 points!


----------



## Carmel85 (Jul 27, 2008)

newmom2007 said:


> I have heard that some of the new resorts (like Siesta Key) will have weeks costing 2950 points!



Yes you are correct 2950= and I know of a few other NEW resorts that will also, so you better buy some points now if you want the perfect 1 million dollar unit for a fraction of that price on ebay or other sites selling resale.

At 2950+ points at Siesta Key you are going to getting a huge unit with FULL ocean front views selling for over 800k to 1.2 million. So many other upscale things it will be better that you own home  or at least better that mine, with more upgrards then even ASPEN or BEAVER CREEK, Northstar.

I suggest you look at Kal's website he as the MOST up to date information of any website on HYATT even better that Hyatt own website.  Kal is always getting new information so I would look at least 1 time per week if you want the hot news on HYATT


----------



## Carlsbadguy (Jul 28, 2008)

I am considering buying Hyatt resale. Form what I read the flexibility is a good point as sometimes I need 2 bedroom units, while other times a studio would suffice. Also I can travel for 3-4 day midweek stays to stretch my points.
Does anyone have an idea of a good price for a 2200 point week that would pass ROFR. 
Also as I am a little confused as to when you can reserve, can someone explain to me if my 2200 point week was deeded week 52, when I can acutally make reservations- assuming I don't want to go back for a week at my home resort unit.


----------



## Lingber (Sep 4, 2008)

I am looking at purchasing 2200 points at Hyatt. Has there been a thresh hold price point for this purchase to pass ROFR or is it different from resort to resort? What would be a good deal today? Please Help! We love the quality of Hyatt and want to make an offer. Also, does anyone have any idea where I can find some up to date ROFR info?

Many thanks from a Newbie!


----------



## Carmel85 (Sep 4, 2008)

Lingber,

*Please we need more info on what resort and week and unit# /building#?* These all play a factor in the cost of the unit.

19k-25k is good for a 2200 point week plus fees.  Remember youa re gettting a huge discount compared to buying from the developer.

 You will love hyatt and even more in years to come 4-6 years. 

c85


----------



## Lingber (Sep 4, 2008)

Thanks! I have been looking at High Sierra Lodge (Platinum week 26) in Tahoe, and (Diamond week 52) at Pinon Point. I think we will like Tahoe, however I am not sure how important it is to buy a specific week/resort to stay in versus buying points/and a resort with more trading power. If I am buying points for trading then I should look for the least expensive resort? or does location really play a big factor? One of the posters here loves Key West for trade value. Thanks for the price range. Any other advice is welcome.


----------



## Carmel85 (Sep 4, 2008)

Lingber said:


> Thanks! I have been looking at High Sierra Lodge (Platinum week 26) in Tahoe, and (Diamond week 52) at Pinon Point. I think we will like Tahoe, however I am not sure how important it is to buy a specific week/resort to stay in versus buying points/and a resort with more trading power. If I am buying points for trading then I should look for the least expensive resort? or does location really play a big factor? One of the posters here loves Key West for trade value. Thanks for the price range. Any other advice is welcome.



Lingber,

Personally I would buy both you will love those amount of points and two great resorts. 

Tahoe resort all sold out 100%  new board today MF's low. Great loaction never another 5 star timeshre resort in Incline Village.

Sedona one of the lowest MF's in Hyatt sysytem.

Florida resorts just look at the weather channel now YIKES! I will pass of FL Hyatt resorts just because of the possible weather problems and the real estate market.  Tahoe only has only so much property and tough restrictions. Even today at the HOA board meeting there was big discussion on new BBQ area having to go through 6 months of approvals.

Trade value andy Hyatt is a excellent trader through II because Hyatt has its own in house deal with II.

Persoanlly I would not trade my Hyatt unless you have a great resort you want to get to.


Go out and buy your 2000 and 2200 point week you will thank me in 3-5 years you will be sitting pretty with the new resorts coming on line.


----------

